# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Сознание Кришны в каждом городе и деревне >  Курск вайшнавский

## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Курск, Фестиваль Индийской культуры. :good: 
Приходите, будет весело!   :kirtan:

----------


## jiva

Красивый плакат. Я бы пришел, если б был в Курске. :smilies:

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Под эгидой программы "Поклонение Божествам и ягьи в каждом городе и деревне" не так давно в Курске состоялась ягья для здоровья и благополучия маленьких курских вайнавов. Четыре семьи прошли самскары нама-карана (наречения именем) и мундан (первое пострижение волос).











Если Вы хотите проводить ягьи (самскары) в вашем городе, пишите мне в личку или звоните по тел. +79037164718.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Курские вайшнавы своими руками строят региональный Центр ведической культуры.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Воскресная программа во временной алтарной:

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.



----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Воскресная программа с Нитай Чайтанья Госвами Махараджем.
"Нилачала чандра, Джая Джаганнатх.."

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Харинамы в Курске:

----------


## Вену-вадья дд

Харе Кришна!
подскажите адрес, куда, к кому направить новых людей в Курске?
по дороге на фестиваль нашлись люди, которые хотели бы поближе с СК познакомиться, они из Курска, помогите, пожалуйста! =)

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

С удовольствием! 
Тел.: 8-908-126-70-84 (Санкаршана Нитай пр.), 8-920-735-19-88 (м.Алина)

----------


## Вену-вадья дд

благодарю!

----------


## Евгений

Харе Кришна! Кто нибудь может сказать идут ли сейчас строительные работы в региональном Центре ведической культуры города Курска? Дело в том что мой брат сейчас в Курске, на заработках. У него сложилась сложная ситуация, в данное время он без работы и денег. Можно ли трудоустроиться в помощь преданным? По специальности он как раз строитель-отделочник. Проблема в том что он непреданный, курит, ест мясо. Может быть предусмотреть какие то отдельные помещения, специально для таких рабочих.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Работы ведутся. 
Вы можете позвонить по номеру 8-908-126-70-84 (Санкаршан Нитай пр.) и выяснить все нюансы.

----------


## Евгений

Спасибо!

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

*Божества. 
*
Гаура Сундар Нитай Чанд


Патита Павана Джаганнатх


Абхишека

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

*Община.*

На программу - всей семьей!


Даже малыши понимают суть происходящего на сцене


Обольститель(-ница)







Брахмачари (многие уже разъехались по другим регионам. Скоро будут фото новых светлых лиц  :smilies: )


Харинама (осень)

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Окончание строительства Храма (Регионального Центра  образования и воспитания вайшнавов). 
На 5 мая намечено открытие! 

Заливаем пол в алтарной (пару недель назад)


VIP-комната  :smilies:  


Душевые




Брахмачари-ашрам




Котельная


Учебный класс (пока выполняет функцию алтарной)


Коридоры

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Классный храм получился! Молодцы! Пришлите, пожалуйста, еще несколько фоток храма снаружи.

----------


## Вистара дас

Приедем на открытие всей семьей!  :smilies:

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Приедем на открытие всей семьей!


Будем рады! 
И, как понимаю, раз всей семьей -нам нужно будет организовать что-то типа детской комнаты. На Вашу помощь можно будет рассчитывать?  :smilies:

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Классный храм получился! Молодцы! Пришлите, пожалуйста, еще несколько фоток храма снаружи.


Спасибо тем преданным, что бескорыстно и самоотверженно помогают  строить Храм!  :namaste:  Вы даже не представляете - какими небывалыми путями  Кришна посылает нужных людей. 
И многие вайшнавы по своему собственному желанию приезжают - привозят необходимые материалы, инструменты, окна, электрику, возводят лестницы, заливают пол и многое-многое другое! 

Вот фото, прошлого года:

----------


## Acyuta Caitanya das

> Будем рады! 
> И, как понимаю, раз всей семьей -нам нужно будет организовать что-то типа детской комнаты. На Вашу помощь можно будет рассчитывать?


Харе Кришна!примите мои поклоны
есть у Вас в храме ,кто снимает или пишет лекции Нитай Чайтаньи махараджа?
есть ли фонотека этого?если да,то скиньте пожалуйста ссылки

----------


## Махабхарата дас

А это было этой зимой

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Харе Кришна!примите мои поклоны
> есть у Вас в храме ,кто снимает или пишет лекции Нитай Чайтаньи махараджа?
> есть ли фонотека этого?если да,то скиньте пожалуйста ссылки


Если Махарадж  в Курске - мы  все записываем. Однако, он много путешествует.
В его теме есть небольшая подборка аудио- и видео-материалов:
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=3091

----------


## Игорь Николаевич

Извините если я не в тему, но просто так как Курск рядом.... А в Орле есть преданные? извините ещё раз  за оффтопик

----------


## Вистара дас

Насколько я знаю, в Орле нет организованной ятры, но там есть преданные.
Матаджи Арина проводит там бхакти-врикшу. Если нужны ее контакты - напишите мне личное сообщение.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

*Храм можно считать открытым!* 
Первый сюжет по ТВ, очень доброжелательный  :kirtan: 

46ТВ - Харе Кришна в Курске, 5 мая 2012

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

First Srila Prabhpada's guru-puja in Kursk, May 5, 2012

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Kirtan in Kursk temple. May 5, 2012

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

First morning program in Kursk temple. May 6, 2012

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Киртан Ниранджана Свами перед лекцией 6 мая 2012.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

Немного харинамы

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Желательно из руководства храма (и нама-хатт) и знающих английский язык. Спасибо!

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Видел в теме телефоны, но мне желательно Е-майл или Скайп... У меня нет возможности звонить на российские мобильники... Спасибо!

----------


## Nitya Tripta

Хари Бол! Спасибо за фотографии! Интересно смотреть, как вы все там изменились! ;-) И храм красивый строится. Поклоны из Германии курским преданным.

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Желательно из руководства храма (и нама-хатт) и знающих английский язык. Спасибо!


Простите, только сейчас увидела вопрос. Если еще актуально - скинуть Вам в личку?

----------


## Найика-наянанвита д.д.

> Хари Бол! Спасибо за фотографии! Интересно смотреть, как вы все там изменились! ;-) И храм красивый строится. Поклоны из Германии курским преданным.


Приезжайте, увидите и воочию! И мы Вас тоже уже давно не видели  :mig:

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Простите, только сейчас увидела вопрос. Если еще актуально - скинуть Вам в личку?


Да, можете... Актуально оно может быть всегда, только насколько быстро...  :smilies:  Пишите!

----------

